# My new babies!



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Only know what some of them are, 2 black giants, 2 red sex links, 2 red productions, 1 barred rock, 1 silkie, the next 6 were a bantam assortment, so I'm not sure what they are...


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

They are so cute! What color is the Silkie suppose to be? She is so small!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

So cute the little black anf white one looks just like my Ancona did as a chick.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Adorable! Congrats on your new babies.


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

I see feathers on the legs of one... Cochin?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Too darned cute Amanda!!!


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> They are so cute! What color is the Silkie suppose to be? She is so small!


I'm assuming the silkie will be white, I don't know


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Aww, makes me want to steal your chicks!!


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

AlexTS113 said:


> Aww, makes me want to steal your chicks!!


Uh-oh! You don't live near Peggi do you?


----------

